# Jan



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Spill the beans: And the good news is........we're moving!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

???


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Jan posted this announcement in the "cats being Murdered" thread.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

??


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> Spill the beans: And the good news is........we're moving!


The beans are still in the bag :biggrin1:
The gov't place hubby works at is closing in Sept. and if he doesn't find another gov't job before then, he's out on early retirement and we're living on 60% of his normal pay. It's not looking great for getting another gov't job unless we want to move up north in the snow so 60% sounds just fine by me in that case. The house goes on the market in June so we're trying to get all of the updating done so hopefully it will sell quickly and then hopefully we're Florida bound. (and all is subject to change at a moments notice with the gov't)
Yipeeeeeeeee....restaurants, stores, other towns near us, restaurants, more than ONE freeking grocery chain in the whole town, restaurants, I can wear dresses again without worrying that they'll wind up around my neck because we always have such strong winds.......um, did I mention restaurants? :biggrin1: If I ever see another HEB grocery store in my life it will be too soon! Goodbye SELECT quality meat that you need to sharpen your teeth to eat. :whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo::whoo:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> ???


LOL that's how I feel too Maryam and I'm living it


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> LOL that's how I feel too Maryam and I'm living it


Hehe, then we're two! Wishing you the best of luck for great news this year!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Hehe, then we're two! Wishing you the best of luck for great news this year!


Jan I also wish you the best in the months to come.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Hehe, then we're two! Wishing you the best of luck for great news this year!


Thank you, thank you, thank you. I'm excited.....and scared but mostly excited. Well, ok, mostly scared ound:
It depends on which day I think about it.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Lilly's mom said:


> Jan I also wish you the best in the months to come.


Thanks, we need it!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jan, good luck! Hope things work out exactly the way you want!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Poornima said:


> Jan, good luck! Hope things work out exactly the way you want!


Wheeeeeee then we win the lotto and don't have to go through all this stress. I like the way you think!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> The beans are still in the bag :biggrin1:
> The gov't place hubby works at is closing in Sept. and if he doesn't find another gov't job before then, he's out on early retirement and we're living on 60% of his normal pay. *It's not looking great for getting another gov't job unless we want to move up north in the snow so 60% sounds just fine by me in that case. *The house goes on the market in June so we're trying to get all of the updating done so hopefully it will sell quickly and then hopefully we're Florida bound. (and all is subject to change at a moments notice with the gov't)


Jan, are you saying that you'd rather have a significant cut in pay than move where there is snow??!! :suspicious: ound: ound:

Oh girl, you won't melt! Trust me. I've been trying to lose 20 lbs. for over a year now and the snow and ice ain't helping me lose an ounce! :biggrin1:

Good luck with going somewhere warm where there are plenty of restaurants. ound:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Jan, are you saying that you'd rather have a significant cut in pay than move where there is snow??!! :suspicious: ound: ound:
> 
> *Oh girl, you won't melt! Trust me. I've been trying to lose 20 lbs. for over a year now and the snow and ice ain't helping me lose an ounce! :biggrin1:*
> 
> Good luck with going somewhere warm where there are plenty of restaurants. ound:


Marj...Marj...Marj....those 20 lbs I too am trying to lose are purely to keep us warm during the [email protected]#$%&* lovely winters we live in ound: Now the summer....hmmm....insulation from the heat??? ound:ound:

Jan.....hoping it all works out for you guys!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Jan, you should come move to Canada.. its goodtimes!

Goodluck!

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Jan, I know the "not knowing" all the details is probably driving you nuts....or it would me. I hope all things will work out great for y'all.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Dang, I tried to respond to this and it didn't show up. Weird. So if this doubles, I'm sorry!

Jan, I know you are thrilled! I lived in CC for 3 years and I could NOT wait to get back to Virginia, I was just miserable there and yes, I was sick of HEB and Rosa's, if I never see one again, that's totally OKAY with me. lol

Congratulations! 

Kara


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I hope things go the way you and your DH want them to Jan. We lived in Houston, Humble (tiny town), years ago and didn't like it there. Came to Atlanta and never left! Come here and you can come to our playdate!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Yay-come to Florida!
There's a restaurant, mall and grocery store on every corner here. Pixie has no Havanese friends. She thinks she's a shih tzu.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

LuvCicero said:


> Jan, I know the "not knowing" all the details is probably driving you nuts....or it would me. I hope all things will work out great for y'all.


It is without a doubt very stressful. In the last few months I've found out al the lies we've been told like it would be no problem getting another job and because his base was closing he could either bump someone else or go on a priority list and have first shot at a job opening and I went into a nasty depression so went a friend who is a therapist and she told me there's nothing she can do because it's caused by a situation but said that if I crack, she'll be there to put me back together. My health went to heck which is why I haven't been on here much. That was a wake up call and I had to turn it over to God. He knows how to steer better than I do and He's going to do what He's going to do anyhow. 
I'm trying to concentrate on the good part....that I finally get out of Corpus and for really great news, my daughter that doesn't live near me has said that if we move to Florida, she will too about a year after we do!! When I get down in the dumps I think of that and life is much better.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Jan, are you saying that you'd rather have a significant cut in pay than move where there is snow??!! :suspicious: ound: ound:
> 
> Oh girl, you won't melt! Trust me. I've been trying to lose 20 lbs. for over a year now and the snow and ice ain't helping me lose an ounce! :biggrin1:
> 
> Good luck with going somewhere warm where there are plenty of restaurants. ound:


Come down here.....my kids are yelling at me for losing too much weight. I keep forgetting to eat and when my back was out I couldn't carry a plate so didn't think about food. I would rather build a tiny 3 room house.....kitchen, living room with a bed in it, and a bathroom than move up to the snow! Well, maybe the kitchen part could be left out ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

"Insulation", Pat? Grrrrrrrr! It better not stick around all summer, or I'm definitely moving in with Jan! 

(((((Jan))))), sounds like you've had more than enough to deal with. Things will work out eventually.


----------

